# Cost of living



## greekjock (Nov 23, 2008)

I will be arriving in Greece in 2 months time,and expect to spend much of the year there.
I have been following the news describing the financial troubles in the country,and am interested to find out how the cost of living,particularly the "shopping basket" of provisions has inceased.
Also what is the expected affect on tourist numbers for the year. I believe that tourist numbers were thought to be down by 20% last year.
Any information is appreciated


----------



## greekjock (Nov 23, 2008)

Apologies to all I have just had a browse through the threads below & there seem to be adaquate answers to my queries there.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you Scottish? If so and you will be in the Athens area you may be interested to know that there is a St Andrews Society there.

They don't meet very often but do hold some social events over the winter - St Andrew's Ball, Burns Dinner etc.


----------



## greekjock (Nov 23, 2008)

Cairokid said:


> Are you Scottish? If so and you will be in the Athens area you may be interested to know that there is a St Andrews Society there.
> 
> They don't meet very often but do hold some social events over the winter - St Andrew's Ball, Burns Dinner etc.


 Thanks for that.. I am indeed from Scotland,however I am rarely in the Athens area as I have a boat in the Peleponnese islands & live on it for extended periods.
Interesting to know about the St A Soc . They seem to be everywhere!!


----------



## waseem2009 (Feb 26, 2010)

*TRavelling*

i m muhammad waqas and i want to visit the athen city of greece i m very thankful to u if help me in. ok Allah Hafiz take care.


----------

